# Buying ammo online?



## DirtyDon (Feb 6, 2007)

*Does anyone mail order ammo?*

Does anyone order thier ammo? I ordered some from Sportsman's guide the other day. It was a pretty good deal. I probably could have saved about 3 bucks by going to the mart, but i didn't have to leave the house this way.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I do. Use used a coupon on that right?


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

I mail order almost all of the ammo I use. I live out in the boonies and it's over 100 miles to the nearest bulk ammo supplier. I've ordered several times from Sportsmans Guide, CheaperThanDirt, Cabelas, AmmoMan.com, and Midway Supply.


----------



## DirtyDon (Feb 6, 2007)

I did not use a coupon, but they sent me one for my next order. $10 off order of $99 or more. If anyone has any better coupon codes for Sportmans guide or Cheaper than dirt, Please pass them on. Thanks, Don


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I haven't yet, mainly because I'm not home all day to meet the delivery man and if dad gets it first I'll never see the ammo. I'm trying to order it through work, but it is proving to be a challenge.


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Type Code Expiration Date

$5.00 off any amount SPG 2929 4/30/07

$5.00 off $50 SPG 2998 9/30/06

$10 off $49 SPGK 395 3/31/07

$10 off $49 SPGK 400 1/31/07

$10 off $99 SPG 2924 5/17/07

$10 off $99 SPG 2979 4/09/07

*Free Shipping SPGK 380 4/30/07 *

Some of these are only good for one use per customer. I used the free shipping coupon last week and saved more than $20! Also, FYI... You can usually find current codes for SG over at the FALFiles forums (look under MarketPlace for the SG coupons).


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

OrangeSkies said:


> I mail order almost all of the ammo I use. I live out in the boonies and it's over 100 miles to the nearest bulk ammo supplier. I've ordered several times from Sportsmans Guide, CheaperThanDirt, Cabelas, AmmoMan.com, and Midway Supply.


I too live in the boonies and have ordered from all these sites at least once. My 2 favorite places recently have been CDNN & Natchez. CDNN has a great price currently on Winchester Ranger 40S&W.


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Is it possible to buy ammo online and have it shipped to your house?
I am looking to save some cash on ammo, both of my pistols are .40 S&W.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

It's legal in most states. www.ammoman.com is one example. Shipping is included in his prices, which I like.


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check them out!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I buy 5.7 ammo from CMMG all the time.

I have heard that some places will require you to send a copy of your DL to prove you are overage - and then they keep it on file.

Midway USA and CMMG doesn't do that, however.

Even with shipping costs, it's worth it for me to buy 5.7x28mm online. Now, 9mm isn't really worth it, as Academy has a decent price on CCI Blazer. It depends on the caliber, I suppose.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I buy alot of mine from Cabels.com, they have some pretty good prices.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Cheaper than Dirt*

http:www.cheaperthandirt.com

I think that the selection is larger, but it is not as good a value as ammoman.

What 40 cals do you shoot?


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have been primarily shooting the Remington UMC. I get them at Bass Pro for $64.95/250 ($.2753 per cartridge).
It looks like ammoman is going to be $.02 cheaper per cartridge including shipping minus sales tax which equates to a savings of $25/1000.
I shoot at Target Sports in Royal Oak, MI. They have a ban on Wolf ammo, they said the steel damages the back stop. Are there other brands that are steel also?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

This outfit has good deals on occasion also

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/

:smt1099


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I shoot .45, not .40, but...
The best price locally is $12/50 for CCI Blazer Brass, plus tax. I shop online, and if I find somebody who has it for less than that, after taking into account shipping, that's what I buy.
What's your best local price for .40 (with tax)?


----------



## firemediceric (Oct 26, 2007)

Every time I price .40 ammo on line or in a catalog, after taking into account shipping, Wal-Mart is always the best deal. $22 per 100 rounds. 

Is anyone finding a significantly better bargain?


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

That's a great price for .45!!!!
The best I have found for .40 is at Bass Pro Shops, Remington UMC $64.95/250. It's the yellow box, I believe the green box is steel.

I have not checked WalMart for .40, I haven't been in one since I left Florida in 1992.

If our WalMart is the same, plus tax (6%) that would be $.23 a round, I have been paying $.275 per round. 
What brand does WalMart carry?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

RoadRnnr69 said:


> That's a great price for .45!!!!
> The best I have found for .40 is at Bass Pro Shops, Remington UMC $64.95/250. It's the yellow box, I believe the green box is steel.
> 
> I have not checked WalMart for .40, I haven't been in one since I left Florida in 1992.
> ...


Around here, WalMart has CCI Blazer Brass, and Winchestere white box. The CCI is the better price per round, so that's what I have been buying lately. Recently, I found CCI BB online for under $10/box. Even with shipping, it was cheaper than WalMart, so I bought 1000. Delivered promptly, no problems.

Details here: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=10626


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I bought some of the Winchester white box today at WalMart for $.23 per round. I got 400 rounds for $92.77. The Winchester was the only brand they had. The guy in front of me bought 800 9 mm for $15.97 per box ($135.42) about $.17 per cartridge.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I've bought ammo online from Outdoor Marksman, Sportsman's Guide, AIM Surplus, Hunter's Shack, and Natchez. Never had a problem. You just have to shop for the specials.

True story: Last time I bought ammo at Wal-Mart, I asked for the CCI Blazer Brass. Helpful salesman told me the better buy was the Winchester, because the CCI comes 50/box, and the Winchester comes in a 100-round "Value Pack." "Yes, but the CCI is $12/box and the Winchester is $26/box." "Yes, but the CCI is only 50 rounds per box, and the Winchester is 100 rounds per box. That's why they call it a _Value_ Pack." "Ah, I see. Nevertheless, I'll take 1000 rounds/20 boxes of the CCI." "OK, whatever you say," said the helpful salesman, shaking his head at my obvious stupidity.


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

That's hilarious!!!!
Today I walked out with the guy that bought the 9mm rounds and there were 3 police cars outside the front door, they had a shop lifter.


----------



## 229DAK (May 7, 2006)

Check out the ammunition section on AR15.com for a good list of different websites for ammo (even though they are focusing on 5.56mm/.223 ammo).

Check here: http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=3&f=16&t=318515

Be wary of ammoman's "free" shipping. Of course it is built into the price. It's probably a good deal if you live on the west coast but becomes one of his profit centers if you live closer to New Jersey.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> I've bought ammo online from Outdoor Marksman, Sportsman's Guide, AIM Surplus, Hunter's Shack, and Natchez. Never had a problem. You just have to shop for the specials.
> 
> True story: Last time I bought ammo at Wal-Mart, I asked for the CCI Blazer Brass. Helpful salesman told me the better buy was the Winchester, because the CCI comes 50/box, and the Winchester comes in a 100-round "Value Pack." "Yes, but the CCI is $12/box and the Winchester is $26/box." "Yes, but the CCI is only 50 rounds per box, and the Winchester is 100 rounds per box. That's why they call it a _Value_ Pack." "Ah, I see. Nevertheless, I'll take 1000 rounds/20 boxes of the CCI." "OK, whatever you say," said the helpful salesman, shaking his head at my obvious stupidity.


Yes, the intelligence of retail workers...

A couple of years ago, I was at the grocery store - in the deli section. When I asked for a 1/5 of a pound of cheese, you'd swear that I asked the clerk to recite Pi.

I even explained that it was "0.20" - but she STILL couldn't understand.... :smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

229DAK said:


> Be wary of ammoman's "free" shipping. Of course it is built into the price. It's probably a good deal if you live on the west coast but becomes one of his profit centers if you live closer to New Jersey.


I live in Arizona and not New Jersey, thank the Maker. :mrgreen:

But of course you're right, nothing is free. He just builds it into the price, which I find very convenient, since I hate surfing the 'net for hours trying to save three dollars on shipping. ;-)

Then again, I mainly buy my ammo at WalMart and occasionally at gun shows, when I can stomach the latter.


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I picked up some Winchester 9mm for $15.47/100 and 40 S&W for $21.88/100 at WalMart this evening. I am not a WalMart fan but they do have good prices on ammo!!!!


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Ammo by Internet*

I just got some rounds from "Cheaper Than Dirt". It sounds funny but I got good prices and things I couldn't find around here.

I got some Cor Bon .380 hollow points for my new Ruger LCP. And I got two bandoleers of 30 carbine rounds; 250 in all for a great price.

People here may already know about that place but I have personally never ordered rounds online. I like it.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

That's cool, I've purchased ammo online before from Ammoman and Ableammo.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

For those of you that have ordered online, have you tried ammunitiontogo.com and if so how did you like it??? I haven't tried any of the other sites, just cheaper than dirt.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I've ordered quite a bit off the internet. Having Milsurps kinda forces me to. Local shops don't have what I need and prices at the gun shows are stupid. Handgun ammo for range trips I'll get locally.


Kyle1337 said:


> For those of you that have ordered online, have you tried ammunitiontogo.com and if so how did you like it??? I haven't tried any of the other sites, just cheaper than dirt.


I've ordered from Ammunition to go twice. First time they shorted me on a can of 30-06, sent a bandoleer instead of the whole can (easy mistake to make). Problem solved with 1 phone call, even offered to take back the single bandoleer and send the can at their expense, I opted to just have the missing bandoleers sent. No problems on the second order, got a free dessicant pack with both orders. :smt023

I've ordered ammo from Midway also. They give me a discount with my C&R. Last time I ordered, after adding in shipping, I saved about $40 over local prices.

Aimsurplus, Graf's, Weideners, CMP, all have had ammo that was hard to find/not available locally, and at reasonable prices (with shipping added in).


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I ordered ammo from ammunitiontogo.com yersterday (thanks *Kyle1337*), hopefully all goes well.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I've always been interested in how it works buying ammo online, I've heard the prices can be pretty good.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've ordered ammo from CTD. I got in the habit way back when I had a G 19 that really loved that Seller and Bellot ammo. I try and make it worth my while and save up and buy a BUNCH at once being the HAZMAT and other handling charges. I but ala my brass and slugs online as well. 

I live in an area where internet shopping is just so much easier. It's 25+ miles to the closest anything dealing with guns.


----------

